# Physical paper tray lock



## Iraq n Baq (Dec 2, 2004)

I work in the IT department at a large midwestern state university. We support upwards of 150 network printers in a number of often unstaffed locations (library, computer labs, classrooms, offices, etc). We are experiencing an increasing problem with students taking paper directly out of the printer paper trays, resulting in more frequent trips to these printers to deliver more paper. (Sidenote: Each student here is currently given a 750* page print quota for the school year. After this quota is exhausted, their student account is assessed a fee of $0.05 / page printed.) Since the beginning of our print quota program, we have seen more and more paper 'stolen' from the paper trays that students then use for scratch paper, their own personal printers, paper airplanes, oragami, kindling or wallpaper. I am looking for a way to curb this growing loss.

I was wondering if anyone has ever seen, or has had any experience with physically locking paper trays on a printer. We use either HP LaserJet 4200's or 8150's w/ 2000 sheet hoppers in our organization. My Googling hasn't returned many useful sources, and I'm begining to realize that my solution will likely be 'homegrown' and ugly. We want to make sure that paper that leaves the printer is accounted for and that only we can open the trays with our key.

If anyone has any ideas, or has seen something like this done before, your comments and suggestions are encouraged!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I think they used something like this back in my highschool, but it looked...well ugly and homegrown. They just drilled a hole in the side of the printer and in the tray door (near each other) and put a padlock through little clasps. Illustration below.

Mind you...it is a rough illustration.


----------



## Iraq n Baq (Dec 2, 2004)

Let me further complicate myself...

I put forth the challenge to devise a method of locking all trays on a printer (manual feed, 2, 3, and the 2000 sheet hopper if applicable) with a single lock.

I had considered a simple hasp w/ padlock approach, but across 150 devices with at least 3 input trays apiece, that gets to be a lot of padlock-age. So I'm looking at multiple tray locking solutions. Should have stated this above. Apologies.


----------



## aztekc (Aug 4, 2005)

I work for a company that makes these locks please look at the link below
http://www.versalock.com/papertraysecurity.php


----------



## IHS-Green (Oct 3, 2008)

Did you ever find a solution to locking paper trays on your HP or other brand laser printers?


----------



## MICRJIM (Oct 16, 2008)

I work for a company that manufactures locking trays for HP printers. I We are the only company in the world that authorized by HP to modify their printers with security features. Call me at 1-800-332-6427, ext 241 if you have any questions. You can information on locking trays, including a demo video on our website, www.troygroup.com


----------

